# Herakles RBA?



## Cruzz_33 (23/12/15)

What's up guys was wondering if anyone know of there will be a RBA deck released for the Herakles Plus ? Saw on a mike vapes video that one might be released ?


----------



## kev mac (24/12/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> What's up guys was wondering if anyone know of there will be a RBA released for the Herakles Plus ? Saw on a mike vapes video that one might be released ?


I'm not up on this tank but do you mean a rebuild deck?


----------



## Cruzz_33 (24/12/15)

Sorry @kev mac I do mean an RBA deck


----------

